# What's your favourite function?



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Very geeky I know, but if you could have any dom function (besides your own), what would it be?


----------



## BellaVita (Jul 8, 2012)

Hahahahaha

hmmmm.

No clue. 

*thinking*

(I may be implying something  )


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Well, as long as my brain itself is functioning and that's the only exception, I like being able to see.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Te. Basically ENTJ.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Having Extroverted Thinking as a dom would definitely solve all the stupid clustered thoughts that Fi-doms like me manage to generate for their own inconvenience and torture.

Since Fi is overcomplicating everything. Te-doms seem to have this attitude of "If I want something, i am going to do it. If I can't do that, I am not going to do it. I will see the result later and decide then if it was worth it or not". 

Being an Fi-dom is something like "I have a strong desire to do this thing, but I don't know how to do it. Even if I know how, I am not sure if it serves me well in the end, and if others will appreciate this. My desire to do this is certainly not enough, otherwise I would already know answers to these questions. I have to build up this desire until I can't ignore it. Meanwhile I just think about other thoughts."


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my functions, but I have a deep appreciation for my Si.


----------



## 18skeltor (Oct 6, 2013)

default settings said:


> Te. Basically ENTJ.


I also am a xNTJ wannabee 
I'm so jealous of Te and Ni.
It would be awesome to be somewhat of an Evil Genius Scientist Manipulator.


----------



## jnfrr (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a Fi-Dom (INFP)
I would like to experience being a Ni, Ne or Se (because I lack that) dominant.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Ne man. Best function. I never saw the appeal of Te...it always seems to me like they do a lot of work but ultimately don't get much done, whereas Ne people follow their interests, don't do much work, but somehow leave behind a huge trail of achievements that they're not even aware of most of the time.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> I like my functions, but I have a deep appreciation for my Si.


Whyyy?

Also to OP my favorite function is the one that operates on my brain, or in my pants. Depends on the day and mood really.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I like my Ni way to much, but I would love to experience Te. Maybe.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemxn said:


> I like my Ni way to much, but I would love to experience Te. Maybe.


Te is fun. :laughing:


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I'm quite proud of how I've developed my auxiliary Se. It was that cognitive function that got me out my shell.


----------



## pelicularities (Feb 16, 2014)

Am pretty fond of Ne, but lately been wishing I could get a better grasp of Se.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

I love my Ni, but other than that, Te is my fav! 

Se is my least developed and least favourite function, but also the function i'd most like to have dominant just for one day!


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I like my Se, it's fun, exciting and no-nonsense


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Se


----------



## vixeyv (Feb 12, 2014)

I love my Fe - great for my job and connecting with people.

I wish i was more of an Ne or Te


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Fe. I try to use it more sincerely. I'm naturally inclined to use it more as a tool. I think if I could focus more on it, I wouldn't be so quick to take the piss out of people.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Ne is my favorite function because it's fun!


----------

